# Remember me?



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

Most of you on here will not remember me...I've been gone that long (since November of 2005). But I have very positive things to share with you. I have accomplished so much since then that I do not know where to even start...So I'll just start with this list of my accomplishments since then.
*I've moved out on my own. My very own apartment. :banana
*I've went back to school and I love it!!! :yay 
*I am no longer crippled by the fear of talking to people. (In fact when I tell people in my class that I am shy they don't belive me. I talk that much now.  ) I've developed the if you don't like me tough **** for you attitude and it works!
*I can go places on my own.
*I take buses daily to another city 45 minutes away.
*I can go to crowded places and not freak out.
*I am happy for the first time in along time.
I am sure there's more but that's all I can think of at this time.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I've been around since Sept, and your name does ring a bell. Hey congrats... it sounds like you have made A LOT of progress. Was there anything in particular that helped, or did it just sort of evolve and come about? In any case, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats! Tell us your secret!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep, I remember the username!

:boogie :boogie :boogie - Way to go!
I hope that you will stay and share more on how you have improved. We could use the optimism! :yes


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I sure do remember you... great job!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats on your sucess!


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I remember you. I'm glad things are working out.

:banana


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I remember you too...
...Glad to hear you're doing so well! _


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

This is a definite Triumph!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

It is so nice to hear someone is doing well for themselves. Good for you! :banana


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I remember you, too.  That's great that you are doing so well! Thanks for the update!


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

Name doesn't ring a bell sorry :stu :con 

lol


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

That's great news! It's terrific that you're doing so much better now!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah I remember your name. That's great you're doing better


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Sounds great. As long as it lasts.

So tell us, how did you do it?


----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

How I did it was the following reasons:
*I had too / necessity / survival
*I wanted it bad enough and was willing to try what ever I had to to get better (always be open to new things, even if you think it wont work or is "stupid").
*Start by pretending to be confident. Eventually it will be real.
*A good support system (I owe kudo's to Biggoofybastard for pushing me even at times when I was a ***** and pissed at him for pushing me.)
*Avoid negativity and negative people (misery loves company).


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

That's wonderful! Thanks for the advice. I will try to follow in your footsteps.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

really nice  inspiring too, now we know for sure that theres an answer for everyone


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

still dont remember you, do you have a pic?


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_What a smart ***._ :lol


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

wow..that's awesome I wish I had a buddy system like that. Actually that might not be a bad idea....


----------



## Fraidy-Cat (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey fraidycat-I just joined today-I didn't mean to take your name!


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

clenched_fist said:


> _What a smart ***._ :lol


 :stu :con


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

no prob..i took mines from scaredy cat...lol..uhh..i hope she's not reading this


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I remember you too  :banana


----------



## Leon-_- (May 11, 2006)

hey i rember you (i just dont remeber me lol i use to use a diff username but forget it when i stoped coming on here i also forgot the email i was using oops i had a nice post count to oh wells) 
oh and congrats and good luck to the future


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I remember you try2livefree , congrats on the progress that you have made so far, and continual success. :banana


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

try2livefree said:


> Most of you on here will not remember me...I've been gone that long (since November of 2005). But I have very positive things to share with you. I have accomplished so much since then that I do not know where to even start...So I'll just start with this list of my accomplishments since then.
> *I've moved out on my own. My very own apartment. :banana
> *I've went back to school and I love it!!! :yay
> *I am no longer crippled by the fear of talking to people. (In fact when I tell people in my class that I am shy they don't belive me. I talk that much now.  ) I've developed the if you don't like me tough @#%$ for you attitude and it works!
> ...


wtf.. I wish I could.. you posting this made me sadder


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

I just confronted my biggest fear and went out with a girl for a drink  it was great we had such a good time we went to the carnival and sat down on a bench in the park together. PEOPLE THE AS IS IN YOUR HEAD!!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I remember you  Glad that things are going well for you


----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

biggoofybastard said:


> still dont remember you, do you have a pic?


Hmmm...I don't think I remember you either. Smart arse!!! LOL


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

Congratulations "trytolivefree"!!! It sounds like your persistence & hard work paid off. There is hope for the rest of us.


----------

